# Wiring hookups in a three gang switch box



## stevevz (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello to all!


  I need help on all the wiring hookups in a single, "three switches" gang box in a bathroom. When installed, The three on/off switches will control a heater, a vent, and a light (The light to be controlled by two "three way" switches).   

  Four cables now come into the box as follows:

  1. One 12/2 cable is the POWER SOURCE IN FOR ALL THREE ITEMS (Heater/Vent/Light).

  2. Another 12/2 is wired to the light fixture.

  3. One 12/3 cable is wired to both the heater (connected to red wire) unit AND the vent unit (Connected to black wire).

  4. Another 12/3 cable comes in from an already-installed three way switch at the other location.

  I believe that all of my finished connections (at the Heater/Vent/Light Unit and the at the other three way light switch) are done correctly.

  Please clearly explain all hookups in the box - including those on each of the light switches themselves (which wires to which screws).

  Thank you!


----------



## JoeD (Nov 28, 2011)

From the three way cable. Connect the wire that is on the common screw at the far switch along with two pigtail to the power source black wire.
Connect the remaining two wire from far three way to the traveller screws of your near three way.
Connect light black to near three way common.
Connect remaining white (fan/heater, light, power) together.
Connect one pigtail and fan hot (black) to one switch.
Connect other pigtail and heater hot (red) to other switch.


----------



## stevevz (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks again JoeD!


----------

